# Sea Horse info?



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey so got all my corals in a fluval edge 6 gallon. Bare bottom. With a 250 koralia and a heater. 2 Orphek pr-3 mr16 led lights. Yea i know not on the market yet. You jelly? lol

Anyways! I want to put a sea horse in it. I know they need things to perch on and what not. What else do i need to know about them? Are they tricky to keep?


----------



## sterlinggirl (Jan 17, 2012)

Seahorse i have read are VERY fragile and hard to keep alive. Unless you are an expert at keeping salt water fish, this can be quite a challange. good luck with what you choose to do ADDITIONAL INFO I READ. .Corals generally need high flow rates, which are incompatible with seahorses. In addition, some have stinging cells that can affect your seahorse


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Even a Dwarf Seahorse requires a 10g tank.
Dwarf Seahorse


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

Well I am no expert. But I can research. And I read about a lot of people having them in smaller tanks then recommended. I wonder why? Ill have to research more. I have 2money dragnets in a 2020 gallon and they are both doing awesome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Toallhisdoom said:


> Well I am no expert. But I can research. And I read about a lot of people having them in smaller tanks then recommended. I wonder why? Ill have to research more. I have 2money dragnets in a 2020 gallon and they are both doing awesome.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Whats a Money Dragonette? Got a pic?. And 2,020g tank? They must get pretty big. ?


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

Well I am no expert. But I can research. And I read about a lot of people having them in smaller tanks then recommended. I wonder why? Ill have to research more. I have 2 dragonets in a 20 gallon and they are both doing awesome.

stupid autocorrect


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

not saying it cant be done but seahorses require alot of work and research. multiple daily feedings, but at the same time a clean tank, i think ive even heard about them needing to be burped, dont know if thats true or what that involves lol.

as for the 2 dragonettes, give it ATLEAST a year before measuring that success, and even with them surviving just a year thats only a fraction of thier life. i hope they both eat frozen and other sources of food as im sure they have your pods already wiped out.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

I thought the same thing about the dragonets eating all the pods. But when i moved all the corals from the 20gal to the 6gal i noticed a tiggerpod swimming around in the 6gal! So this must mean it traveled over on either the corals, or the clam. BUT somehow there is a LIVE tigger pod in the edge that came from the 20. So they have not eradicated them yet. I did dose the tank with 2 bottles of tigger pods since i have had them. So they must be breeding if they are still alive and abundant enough to get moved from one tank to the other.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

They are going into the 75 soon after i get it setup. Going to transfer everything from the 20 to the 75. And it will have a adhi 45 sump. With refugium that i will hopefully grow copepods in. So they should do just fine.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Toallhisdoom said:


> They are going into the 75 soon after i get it setup. Going to transfer everything from the 20 to the 75. And it will have a adhi 45 sump. With refugium that i will hopefully grow copepods in. So they should do just fine.


 :thumbsup::notworthy:


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

^^^^ this guy! lol


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Toallhisdoom said:


> ^^^^ this guy! lol


 :BIGgrin:


----------



## jeffnsa (Jan 3, 2012)

Horses do best in pairs or groups so a 30gl min is best. They are very susecptable to many different viruses and are very slow and messy eaters so the can't have very fast tankmates. If you do get a pair make sure it is tank raised and not captive bred or wildcaught. The tank raised can handle the heat a little better than the others (up to 80deg) and are usually able to eat frozen foods. You must have a good skimmer and lots of water changes.


----------

